# As robots take over



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://apnews.com/056b44f5bfff11208847aa9768f10757


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://apnews.com/056b44f5bfff11208847aa9768f10757


You Will Be LIQUIDATED !


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, I build these in a basement... not worried.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You Will Be LIQUIDATED !
> View attachment 395092


Is that one of those that eats the bodies?


----------

